# Auxiliary so well developed...



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

ElectricSparkle said:


> Their system started out so well....... why'd they have to go ahead and add the p/j anyway? :shocked: I'd at least like to see something like inF(p) or inF(J var.), to distinguish the type as a whole from this one trait.


I think their rationale is that J/P is fine as long as it doesn't point to a function.


----------



## counterintuitive (Apr 8, 2011)

I remember thinking, years ago, that they didn't need P/J at all.
Fi-Ne can be (i)FNst
Ni-Fe can be (i)NFts

And likewise for the extraverts.
Ne-Fi can be (e)NFts
Fe-Ni can be (e)FNst

You really only need the first 3 letters. If someone's a, say, Se-Fi-Te-Ni (ESFP) type, that's simply (e)SF.
Not to be confused with (e)FS, which is Fe-Si-Ne-Ti (ESFJ).


Another really good way to determine E/I confusion is using the inferior function. For NFPs, you should relate more to either inferior Te (IFP) or inferior Si (ENP).
http://personalitycafe.com/infp-articles/76770-recognizing-inferior-function-ifps.html
http://personalitycafe.com/enfp-articles/76803-recognizing-inferior-function-enfps.html

Your auxiliary may be well-developed, but your inferior ain't gonna be.


----------

